# Moving to Mannheim area



## dvm98

We will be moving to the Mannheim area this summer. We have 2 children, ages 6 and 10, and are looking for schools for them - any suggestions? My husband prefers an international school for them. Any kid-friendly neighborhoods? My husband works for Daimler. Thank you!


----------



## sherbear

Hi there. There's an international school in Heidelberg (15 minutes from Mannheim): www - hischool - de/ (sorry that is so obscure, this forum won't let me post URLs yet - bah). I hear it's pretty good. We used to live in Mannheim -- let me know if you need help finding a place to live. We moved to Schwetzingen a couple of years ago and it is very kid friendly -- our neighborhood seems to be bursting with playgrounds (and there are tons of kiddies running about).


----------



## dvm98

Thank you...I had previously found that particular school and another one in Viernheim. We have never been expats before, so this is entirely new to us. I am familiar with the German culture and was a step below fluent last time I visited 14 years ago...I know it will come back to me quickly.

Other questions include - is there a bank which has banks both in Germany and the US - my husband will be paid in Dollars in a bank account here in the states, then we will need to transfer money back to Euros...need to figure out the least expensive way to do so. 

Any particular foods you miss from the US? I know to buy clothes and shoes before we go...anything else? 

thank you!


----------



## sherbear

No problem. I was in the same situation -- paid in dollars into a US account. What I did was stuck with my local small US bank because I loved the service. Anytime I called, they knew who I was and I really valued that. I withdrew money about twice every month and it cost $1 at the ATM. Every three months or so, I would do a larger international transfer, which is a lot more expensive but I preferred to wait until a time when the exchange rate was at its best (you learn to live on the currency exchange sites quickly). Bank of America has free ATM withdrawals at Deutsche Bank (the banks do have a relationship of sorts, but I don't know to what capacity), and would recommend a BoA account unless you are also tied to a local bank you love.

I don't know much about the Metropolitan International School in Viernheim, it looks pretty new. But I wouldn't recommend actually living there. It's pretty industrial.

I sorely miss real Mexican cuisine. I've been here 7 years and I've yet to find anything labeled Mexican that I would even be remotely excited about. I also miss Southern BBQ, but have since learned to do that and the sauces myself. Dim Sum, definitely. The abundance of fresh, relatively inexpensive seafood is also something I miss. And I would stab someone for a good authentic Caesar salad.

Mannheim (in the Quadrat) is great for shoe shopping. It's comparatively expensive, yes, but I've found the quality of many European clothes and shoes to be superior to that that you can generally find at the malls in the US. However, I find the quality of children's clothing better and MUCH cheaper in the US (unless you are talking boutiques, then there is no question that I prefer European). 

Things to bring over, if it were me:
1. Your favorite OTC pain killers and meds -- a MUST
2. Reading material (I wish the Kindle had been invented when I moved over initially)
3. Your favorite spices, if they are 'unusual' (esp. dried chilis, anything with heat, etc.)
4. If you are a coffee fanatic, your favorite beans to tide you over until you can make it to Florian Steiner's excellent cafe/roastery in Heidelberg
5. Plugs to convert American to German spec for dual voltage items
6. Tampons, unless you can deal with OB (sorry, male readers, but for SERIOUS I do not understand what Germans have against applicators)
7. I'm trying to think of another one so tampons isn't the last item on the list, but I've run out of ideas. There's definitely more, I just can't think of them at the moment...

Hope that helps. When do you arrive?

cheers,
sher


----------



## dvm98

I'm not sure when we are moving yet...either end of June or end of July is my best guess. Thank you for your reply! 

I am also looking at the international school in Neustadt an der Weinstrasse, any experience with those would be great! We would prefer to live close to the school, if at all possible...

Thank you as well for the bank info...that was what my research had come up with so far, but wasn't totally sure. 

Also, does anyone know any cello teachers who teach younger children?

Thank you!


----------



## dvm98

*Viernheim area*

Anyone know about the Viernheim area? I had been mainly looking at the International School in Neustadt an Der Weinstrasse, but they do not have space for my children, so now I am looking at Viernheim's school. Thank you!


----------



## claudiachrista

sherbear said:


> Hi there. There's an international school in Heidelberg (15 minutes from Mannheim): www - hischool - de/ (sorry that is so obscure, this forum won't let me post URLs yet - bah). I hear it's pretty good. We used to live in Mannheim -- let me know if you need help finding a place to live. We moved to Schwetzingen a couple of years ago and it is very kid friendly -- our neighborhood seems to be bursting with playgrounds (and there are tons of kiddies running about).


Hi,
I just read your post and that you moved to Schwetzingen ! My husband and I just left Germany a few months ago and we want to move back and retire. We were in Heidelberg, lived in Walldorf and the castle gardens in Schwetzingen were one of our favorite places to visit. I envy you ! How did you manage to stay in Germany? I am terrified of the paperwork, but we really want to go back.


----------

